# Aaah, the memories....



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

Used to have both Airfix and Matchbox figures to play with back in the day, 1/72 and 1/32....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)

When I was young we played with a lot of such figures. These were almost everywhere to buy and were ready for action.. 

The pic source ... Żołnierzyki PRL

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

....and had tin soldiers as well!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)

These figures weren't the tin ones to be honest. These were of quite hard or soft plastic and shaped quite accurate. Just like those of the Matchbox and others. Anyway it was a good fan to play with. I had two drawers full of them.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

I can see you on the floor playing with them my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 23, 2016)

Guys...I have a confession to make...I STILL have all of my plastic army men. GASP! And two Guns of Navarone playsets... All of which I haven't let my kids play with yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2016)

I still had my 1/72-1/76 figures until a few years ago, I think....


----------



## Wurger (Jul 23, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> I can see you on the floor playing with them my friend!



Yep.. with my brother together. Two barricades made of playing blocks and books, Initailly the toy soldiers were fighting then , when all of them were killed , the two generals started struggling. Usually our father had to be a peacemaker with his belt together because the battle of two generals was very fierce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

